# Strange Tombstones



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

I think there are a couple of groups on Flickr that share photos of strange and ornate tombstones. I can't remember the name of the one I found but there were pages upon pages of this kinda stuff, some of it is great inspiration for yard haunts.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Interesting collection of tombstones! I particularly like the last one.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!! I love the one with the couple. And the scrabble. I always wonder what people were like when I take my cemetery trips, and wonder what types of things they were interested in, that would clear it all up lol  Until I put together a sentence like "all lost inside" then i would bawl my eyes out and probably say i prefered plain stones.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Cool tombstones! I wonder if the electrician was electrocuted. Oh wait that's a post for random thoughts 

MsM


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool, never seen any like that before.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks, Johnny, love the ones with the lifesize people. That might make for an interesting thread, "What would your tombstone look like if you designed it?"


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Those are cool but I personally want one of these when I go...








[/IMG]


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I think the scrabble one is cool. Especially the We miss you. The bottom right has an interesting combination of words.  I also found my own name.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are so neat! I really do love the lifelike statues.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

The last one is really creepy!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW, those are great!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

those are amazing!!!! I just love cemeteries and make my guy stop when we travel and pass an interesting looking one.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I love those they are great.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Alucard888888 said:


> The last one is really creepy!


The 'Rolling Stones' lips? Not as creepy as Keith Richards, who, according to my mom, looks like death-warmed-over


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I want a tombstone that says something about me being a halloween fanatic!lol

Muf


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> The 'Rolling Stones' lips? Not as creepy as Keith Richards, who, according to my mom, looks like death-warmed-over


Check my avatar.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Check my avatar.


I noticed that immediately. Perfect fit for here, too


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Taphophilia is the love of cemeteries...the study of everything to do them, like history, symbolism, ect...
I have been collecting symbolism and photos for years...even before I knew there was such a thing. There is a website www.taphophilia.com that has stories, photos, ect..
headstone is the storybook for those buried underneath - stone speak.
Thanatology is the study of death - ways of, causes, history (executions, ect..).
Just a little bit of useless information..


----------

